#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Begin youtube steeds meer te haten.

## Revisor

Je krijgt vaker reclame die langer duurt en elke keer hetzelfde reclamefilmpje. Voordat ik een filmpje kan zien of een muziekje kan luisteren moet ik elke keer dezelfde 2 filmpjes zien van 16 seconden elk.

Voor mij zijn ze over de grens van wat ik aan kan qua reclame. Gebruiksvriendelijkheid wordt verwaarloosd.

----------


## Eddie

Telefoon of desktop pc? PC heb je adblock plus voor. Telefoon kan je youtube premium lite proberen..of er zijn methodes om youtube premium te nemen voor minder

----------


## Revisor

Thx, ben het nu aan het uittesten. Eerste filmpje geen reclame.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Je krijgt vaker reclame die langer duurt en elke keer hetzelfde reclamefilmpje. Voordat ik een filmpje kan zien of een muziekje kan luisteren moet ik elke keer dezelfde 2 filmpjes zien van 16 seconden elk.
> 
> Voor mij zijn ze over de grens van wat ik aan kan qua reclame. Gebruiksvriendelijkheid wordt verwaarloosd.



Premium bevalt mij heel goed.



Hier (Chili) betaal ik maandelijks slechts 6150 pesos, gelijk aan nog geen 7 euro. Met premium Kun jij zonder irritante reclameblokjes genieten van video producties. Beter dan je moeten ergeren aan de NOS, zoals in jouw geval.

En aan jou de vraag : *wordt het 'apruebo' of 'rechazo'?*

En dan heb ik meteen een volgende vraag : indien het rechazo wordt is jouw theorie dan dat dit *de schuld van de VS/het Westen* zal zijn?



.

----------


## IBKIS

Grappig. En het eerste screenshot dat je deelt is 
GA terug in de KAST. 




> .
> 
> 
> 
> Premium bevalt mij heel goed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier (Chili) betaal ik maandelijks slechts 6150 pesos, gelijk aan nog geen 7 euro. Met premium Kun jij zonder irritante reclameblokjes genieten van video producties. Beter dan je moeten ergeren aan de NOS, zoals in jouw geval.
> ...

----------


## Olive Yao

.
youtube premium? Dan _betaal_ je er dus voor om geen reclame te zien? En je moet gegevens opgeven?
Voor jullie misschien een oplossing, voor mij niet.

Oplossing: kijk minder naar youtube, alleen clips die je echt wil zien.

----------


## mrz

Op tv was duitse dame die zei dat met opwarming aarde en klimaat tv kijken eigenlijk niet meer kan.....

In Japan doen ze niet aan bitcoins....!

To believe in bitcoins... is a bit like... "there is more to the world than.... AJ & BP"

Lol!  :grote grijns:  There isn't! :P

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> .
> youtube premium? Dan _betaal_ je er dus voor om geen reclame te zien? En je moet gegevens opgeven?
> Voor jullie misschien een oplossing, voor mij niet.
> 
> Oplossing: kijk minder naar youtube, alleen clips die je echt wil zien.


Gekoppeld aan mijn googleaccount. (Gmail). 

Het moet toch ergens van betaald worden? Ik vind Youtube het mooiste medium wat er is. En 7 euro per maand voor notabene een familie abonnement is spotgoedkoop. Bovendien is youtube superieur als het gaat om beeldkwaliteit.



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Dit youtubekanaal is prachtig:




En zo zijn er vele mooie kanalen die de wereld naar de huiskamer brengen. 

Bovenstaand kanaal is van een familie uit Azerbeidzjan. Wat een prachtig land! Een kanaal van iemand die in zijn eentje videoproducties maakt die superieur zijn aan wat je doorgaans op tv ziet. 


.

----------


## Revisor

Adblok plus werkt heel goed, geen reclame meer.

Voor de rest ben ik net als Olive, misschien wel extremer. Ik subscribe mezelf nergens. Volgens mij ben ik alleen bij maroc.nl lid.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Gekoppeld aan mijn googleaccount. (Gmail). 
> 
> Het moet toch ergens van betaald worden? Ik vind Youtube het mooiste medium wat er is. En 7 euro per maand voor notabene een familie abonnement is spotgoedkoop. Bovendien is youtube superieur als het gaat om beeldkwaliteit.


Vind youtube ook interessant medium hoor. Af en toe, wanneer ik reclame te storend vind klik een clip gewoon weg.

Op mn pc heb ik open source software. Alleen mn e-mailadres is nog van microsoft.

----------


## SportFreak

> Je krijgt vaker reclame die langer duurt en elke keer hetzelfde reclamefilmpje. Voordat ik een filmpje kan zien of een muziekje kan luisteren moet ik elke keer dezelfde 2 filmpjes zien van 16 seconden elk.
> 
> Voor mij zijn ze over de grens van wat ik aan kan qua reclame. Gebruiksvriendelijkheid wordt verwaarloosd.


Ik ook ..ze willen dat je die premium abonnement neemt

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Ik ook ..ze willen dat je die premium abonnement neemt


Geef jij ook gratis kip weg? 



.

----------


## SportFreak

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geef jij ook gratis kip weg? 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Kom naar Marokko en je krijgt lekkere schapen hersenen op je bordje  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Kom naar Marokko en je krijgt lekkere schapen hersenen op je bordje


Als jij de eigenaar was van Youtube, zou je dan alles gratis maken? 



.

----------


## mrz

Uhm... Ik zeg niet dat de pornoindustrie de eigenaar is van youtube... maar wel zo'n beetje voorloper wellicht en bestaansrecht internet....  :cheefbek: 

En de porno is vooral bijna gratis... Ooit bedacht in lsd seventies flower power freedom in every way for everyone to enjoy etc. Niet per se slecht maar nu is het losgeslagen matrix met al die camgirls ook (die dan wel weer offended zijn en je deadright pervert noemen als je niet oprecht ze leuk vindt en het een match zou kunnen zijn... en ze waarschuwen ook heel sociaal dat "corporate" porno (redtube/pornhub/perfectgirls.net) etc beter of safer is dan stripclub without clear rules and consequences van de camgirls sites.) leuk als je een camgirl kunt laten klaarkomen misschien voor even. Maar wie zegt dat ze dat ook niet kunnen als je naar "corporate" porno kijkt (of sex hebt met gf) en je bent 24/7 in big brother ofzo... :P  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  

Ze maken het gratis omdat het wellicht ook therapie kan zijn?

Maarja... niks beter dan real sexual healing with a woman... (or man.. if you're woman..  :grote grijns: )

----------


## mrz

https://www.timeofthesixthsun.com/

Episode 2 van timeofthesixthsun (gratis ook, je kunt er ook voor betalen als je wilt...) heeft leuke notie over kapitalisme..

Dat het alleen bestaat om de spirit/geest van mensen kapot te maken... 

Ik maar elke dag mezelf opnieuw uitvinden..  :grote grijns: 

En vandaag weer beetje:

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-g...343-07-08-2022

Ik was totaal ontevreden over bagger zelfs op netflix... (ze doen nog beetje hun best zeg maar)...

Dus toen heb ik abbo op Gaia.com genomen :P

Over pijnappelklier.... Lol... Alleen al 1 episode daarover zien gaf me meer bliss en genezing en highness dan ik in tijden gevoeld heb. :P

Fuck the old pain bringing paradigms! :P

Enjoy the new (healing/healed) world! :P

https://www.gaia.com/video/pineal-gl...player=feature

!!!!!! :P :P :P

----------


## Olive Yao

> Je krijgt vaker reclame die langer duurt en elke keer hetzelfde reclamefilmpje. Voordat ik een filmpje kan zien of een muziekje kan luisteren moet ik elke keer dezelfde 2 filmpjes zien van 16 seconden elk.
> 
> Voor mij zijn ze over de grens van wat ik aan kan qua reclame. Gebruiksvriendelijkheid wordt verwaarloosd.


Dat, en nog iets.

Had een account aangemaakt, maar mn comments verdwijnen vaak gewoon. Net weer. Niet zichtbaar. Een keer raden waar ze over gingen - Oekrane. Lijkt censuur.

Inhoudelijk vind ik youtube wel leuk, net als Rob schrijft.

----------


## mrz

Ey Olive!!! Alles goed?




"She can't love you more than this"

Hmm ja heel leuk 8 jaar geleden dat nummer en de haat de jaren erna herhaling hmmm, waar de fuck ging dat dan precies over? Lol.

Probeer niet cynisch te zijn, don't get me wrong!  :grote grijns:

----------


## mrz

Woestijn cq ijswereld, is niet love.... 

END!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Revisor

> Dat, en nog iets.
> 
> Had een account aangemaakt, maar mn comments verdwijnen vaak gewoon. Net weer. Niet zichtbaar. Een keer raden waar ze over gingen - Oekrane. Lijkt censuur.
> 
> Inhoudelijk vind ik youtube wel leuk, net als Rob schrijft.



Een vriend had dat met Twitter. Ik dacht dat ie overdreef, tot een paar weken geleden dat ik las dat Twitter de Amerikaanse overheid hielp met propaganda.

----------


## Revisor

Ik gebruik nu uBlock original voor Mozilla's Firefox. Werkt perfect.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Ey Olive!!! Alles goed?
> 
> Probeer niet cynisch te zijn, don't get me wrong!


Nou, daar sla je de spijker precies op zn kop! Want ik hem me een partij cynisme in me! 

Er komen gedachtes in me op als:

"Je zou denken dat het niet _mogelijk_ is dat politici dieper zinken dan tot het middelpunt van de aarde ... maar blijkbaar bevinden politici zich in een andere dimensie, waarin ze _oneindig diep_ kunnen zinken".

al is dit niet alleen cynisch, maar ook wel leuk filosofisch, vind je niet?

Iets anders, mrz ... wanneer ik naar nieuwe muziek luister, denk ik tegenwoordig vaak aan jou!  :grote grijns: 

Krijg vaak allerlei muziek aangereikt, en pas dacht ik, dit kent mrz vast al ... Ik up ff een van mijn muziektopics ...

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Ik gebruik nu uBlock original voor Mozilla's Firefox. Werkt perfect.


Om reclames te blokkeren? O. k. Heb ook firefox met een ad-blocker, weet niet welke, kun je geloof ik standaard inschakelen op firefox. Effect is wel dat ik niet overal inkom, of eerst een bepaalde toestemming moet geven.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> 
> 
> Om reclames te blokkeren? O. k. Heb ook firefox met een ad-blocker, weet niet welke, kun je geloof ik standaard inschakelen op firefox. Effect is wel dat ik niet overal inkom, of eerst een bepaalde toestemming moet geven.



Ik gebruik 3 verschillende browsers voor verschillende zaken.

Gewoon surfen doe ik met Morzilla's Firefox met uBlock als addon om reclame etc.. te blokkeren. 
Voor maroc.nl gebruik ik tegenwoordig Opera Browser omdat ie een gratis VPN heeft en als Firefox iets blokkeert zodat ik de addon niet hoef uit te schakelen. 
Voor betaalde krantensites gebruik ik Tor browser om de betaalversies van verschillende (inter)nationale kranten te kunnen lezen.

En sinds kort experimenteer ik met Tails. Dit is niet alleen een browser maar ook een operating system gebasseerd op Debian linux om de hoogste level van anonimiteit te bereiken. Je brandt het op je USB en stopt het in je pc. Als je het afsluit blijft geen ene spoor op je laptop over.

----------

